# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  المدينة البرتغالية التي بنيت بين الصخور

## دموع الغصون

"مونساناتو" الساحره..هى مدينة برتغاليه واقعة على حافة جبل فى الريف البرتغالى , لتشكل اروع المناظر جمالا ابهارا على وجه الارض , تدو هذه المدينة للوهلة الاولى كـ لوحة فنية رائعة .

فـشوارعها الضيقه المنحوته بين الصخور والجرانيت وأبنيتها المتداخله فى الصخورِ الضخمة توحى وكأن الحياة البشرية انطلقت من هناك .

وبقيت المدينة على هذا الحال لقرون عديدة وطويلة حيث يستحيل تغيير نظام المباني فيها في ظل وجودها وسط تلك الاحجار الضخمة , رغم ذلك لم تمنع هذه الطبيعة وهذا الحال المهندسين من الابداع في تصميم مباني تناسب هذه الطبيعة وتتغلب على هذه الاعاقة  .
بالاضافة الى ذلك يعتبر الوصول اليها بوسائل المواصلات الاعتيادية امرا صعبا للغاية بسبب جغرافيتها الفريدة من نوعها .

----------


## shams spring

*فعلا ساحرة ... وابداع في تصميم البيوت ..!

اختيار موفق ... تشكرات*

----------


## محمد العزام

جد بتبين كلحة رسمتها يد فنان ماهر 

جد رائعة بكل شي 



اشكرك دموع على ماقدمتي 
مازلتي مبدعة كالعادة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

رائعة بكل معنى الكلمة وكانها لمسة ساحر ابدع في تكوين هذه المدينة 
وبالفعل سبحان عظمة الله الذي يقول لشيء كن فيكون 
رائعة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ساحرة ساحرة ساحرة جدا جدا جدا .... الله يسلّم ايديكِ "دموع الغصون"*

----------


## (dodo)

حلوة كثير عنجد فن وابداع 
مشكورة دموع  :Smile:

----------


## اليتيم العماني

المدينة لها سجر لا يقاوم , سلم لنا إنتقاؤك ,

----------

